

How to Get Free (or Nearly Free) Development Software from Microsoft - ale55andro
http://blog.pluralsight.com/2012/02/17/how-to-get-free-or-nearly-free-development-software-from-microsoft/

======
iamelgringo
TL;DR: Contact Joel Franusic:
<http://joel.franusic.com/w/page/14522706/FrontPage>

BizSpark Evangelist, Silicon Valley.

------
DrCatbox
Nice commercial for Microsofts product. The "article" or blogpost or whatever
it is couldnt have been done better to explain the various products offered
and where to get them. Classic.

------
namidark
As far as I know, at the end of your Bizspark term, don't you have to pay
something like 300$ (still trivial considering what you get)?

